# Buck the Hero Dog From "Call of the Wild"



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

*Okay I couldn't download pictures on the other thread, so am trying here:*

*Well I can't attach files here on a new thread. I give up. For you that want to see them maybe you can see on my facebook page*
*Lucile Dodd Smith.*


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

I looked on your Facebook, also sent you friend request..lol. He is so beautiful! Love the name! How is he behaving? I would love to hear how his personality is also.. I really love the tricolors and I have looked at so many pics at all the colors and when they were pups and have grown up. Buck looks like he is going to grow up to be a really handsome boy! How is your girl handling the puppy attention?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay here goes nothing, thanks to Narci for the computer help:

Buck loves Mason and won't get over 50 away from him. They raked leaves this past weekend together and Buck sleeps with him. They both smell like dog. He doesn't like to be scolded and really trys to please. I have one more picture if I can find it. He is on my bed and the lumb on the right is DH. Buck has got the "I didn't mean to Mom" look down.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

where's Rosie??


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Hiding can you see why? Seriously they have begun to play a little. Rosie bosses him and will not let him near me or her food. Now to take pictures of Rosie.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He's so handsome!! Is Rosie jealous???


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks like a sweetie... So does your grandson!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a good looking dog! Looks like Buck and Mason have a great friendship starting!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Awwww, Lucile....You made an excellant choice! Buck is beautiful! Is Mason thrilled with him?


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Hiding can you see why? Seriously they have begun to play a little. Rosie bosses him and will not let him near me or her food. Now to take pictures of Rosie.


I just can't get enough of this pic! I thought Buck wasn't suppose to be in the house? What is he doing on the bed? I'm just kidding I think it's great! I think you need to tell everyone about Buck and potty pads.. I wonder how long it will take for you to be able to actually to take a pic with both of them together?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes Mason and Buck are going to be great together. I never said that the dog couldn't come in the house, but a dog of his ilk prefers the outdoors. His dad is a farm dog who herds the cattle, etc. I was woke up this morning with Buck jumping on top of me. He bounced on the bed like it was a trampoline and then laid down beside me for a cuddle, then back outside for most of the day. As to the potty pads, the second day, he pooped on the potty pads. Since then he has peed on them. I guess he figured that if Rosie could then he could. But I am discouraging pee pads completely. I try to catch Rosie and put her out, but sometimes she gets up before I do and uses them. I really don't want to clean up big dog poop. Mason will get that job this summer outside. Hopefully he will pick a spot outside that is not in the grass but under the trees where the chickens have destroyed all grass.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Yes Mason and Buck are going to be great together. I never said that the dog couldn't come in the house, but a dog of his ilk prefers the outdoors. His dad is a farm dog who herds the cattle, etc. I was woke up this morning with Buck jumping on top of me. He bounced on the bed like it was a trampoline and then laid down beside me for a cuddle, then back outside for most of the day. As to the potty pads, the second day, he pooped on the potty pads. Since then he has peed on them. I guess he figured that if Rosie could then he could. But I am discouraging pee pads completely. I try to catch Rosie and put her out, but sometimes she gets up before I do and uses them. I really don't want to clean up big dog poop. Mason will get that job this summer outside. Hopefully he will pick a spot outside that is not in the grass but under the trees where the chickens have destroyed all grass.


That's great! Winston used Bogie's too but somehow seeing a 30lb puppy vs a 9lb looks funny when he is as big as the pad..lol.. Good thing the big dogs don't take anytime to house train. I was just teasing about the house comment. When you were saying before you wanted a dog to stay outside most of the time and everyone was giving you a hard time. I just thought it was funny. What some people don't understand or have experienced is that these types of dogs really do love to be outside. We have dog door and most of the time Winston is outside.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the picture of Buck and Mason! You can just see the love on Mason's face!


----------

